
Algorithms in Lisp - vmcodes
Are there any books / links available on algorithms in lisp ? or scheme.<p>Update : Sorry, Its not the book, Looks like the authors thesis submission.
======
carterschonwald
Chris Okasaki's "Purely Functional Data Structures" covers exactly that which
is lacking in a standard reference such as CLRS "Introduction to Algorithms".
Read / work through both and you're well on your way to being great at
algorithmic problem solving

edit: for those who are too lazy to google, here's the book on amazon
[http://www.amazon.com/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Oka...](http://www.amazon.com/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Okasaki/dp/0521663504)

~~~
vmcodes
Thanks, It seems to be freely available too, first hit on google.

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf>

~~~
carterschonwald
Actually thats just Bob's copy of Chris' thesis, the book covers that plus a
bunch of techniques that other people also cooked up. But the thesis covers
enough stuff that it'll give you a good sense of whether or not the work is a
worthwhile investment.

Be warned, what you get out of this material in terms of understanding is
strictly proportional to your comfort in mathematical reasoning

~~~
vmcodes
Right, thats his thesis ... His blog indicates that the book has more than
what's in the thesis ...

------
carterschonwald
Does anyone else have good suggestions?

